# Converting PHB Spells to EoM



## osarusan (Jun 11, 2005)

Just curious, has anyone undertaken this task yet? Or begun to undertake it?

We haven't tried it yet, but it's something to consider doing if nobody has started yet.

After seeing the monster thread, I just thought this would be probably one of the most useful things to add to the EoM system. The sample spells are super handy, but of course every now and then you wonder how to convert spells over (especially when playing a 3e module with pre-made NPC spellcasters in it).


----------



## Verequus (Jun 12, 2005)

For the E.N. Critters line, I'm doing the conversion work for the spells - if I have time left after the proofreading. The converted spells are the best approximations of the factors spell effect, spell level and caster level of the creature, so the spells aren't as "universal" as they could be, if one converts the SRD spells directly. Another thing is, that the SRD spells have to be broken up into spell chains, because EoMR spells aren't caster level dependent and especially damage spells need several versions.

Hmm, I need to explain that "universal" thing better. I've invented a naming scheme - trim the name of spell and add a Roman numeral. The numeral is increased by one for every 3 MP, I add to the spell effect. Thus a Fireball II has between 4 and 6 MP and a Fireball III between 7 and 10 MP. This allows both the easy approximation of the spell's power and gives a rough guideline, how many MP should be used for the next step, while giving enough leeway for adjusting the spell.

But because a spell chain is devised under other aspects than the spell conversion of a critter, a Fireball V from the SRD can differ from a Fireball V from a critter in some minor ways. Considering that players will change the spells for their own needs anyway, the difference won't probably matter, but this fact should be known, before someone simply takes a spell with the same name from another source.

The conversions will be available for free, as soon as I'll finish them - so stay tuned!


----------



## astriemer (Jun 13, 2005)

Also, some spells have been done on the Arcane Arcade wiki site.

http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/HighArcana


----------



## Archus (Jun 20, 2005)

astriemer said:
			
		

> Also, some spells have been done on the Arcane Arcade wiki site.
> 
> http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/HighArcana



Anyone is welcome to post more converstions there.  Should I pick up d20 again after finishing my MBA (done at the end of July), then I expect to do some more conversions.  True 20 using EoMR instead of their magic system has some appeal to me.


----------

